# Armour for your gun?



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

A co-worker and i were discussing refinishing firearms and we came across something we didnt have an answer for. We were talking about some kind of finish option that you could do to aay, your barrel, to provide it with superior protection. We discussed having a single point sling on a shotgun and if the barrel were to hang down and you walked through brush, what could protect it? Anything out there like rhino lining in a can, or any sort of krylon/rustoleum product that makes a hard, abrasion resistant barrier? 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Depending on how much you want to spend cerakote has some good options.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Duracote is also an option.

Otherwise spray paint....touch up.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 for cerakote


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah. We almost had something in our mind like....plasti-dip. Like that kind of thickness almost. But duracoat may be the way to go. Im not familiar with the cerakote

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know there is a place in Lees Summit, Missouri that does alot of coatings including Cerakote.

http://www.dynamicfinishes.com/


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Is cerakote something i can do like duracoat? I had the idea of doing a build on my shotgun since we had talked about it, and now ive taken a personal interest in the topic. I wanna do a tactical stock with a 1 point sling for my shotgun, but if im walking into the stand with it i wanna know my gun is better protected than the bluing on it.

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Why not just have the gun camo dipped? I did that to my shotgun and its holding up great.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

My intention is to make it a tactical 'yote gun. I dont do enough bird hunting anymore, just blowing stuff up and using it for coyotes! Im looking at the magpul fore end, an 18.5" choke tube threaded barrel, and either a mesa adaptor/itt buffer/magpul buttstock, or just the new magpul shotgun buttstock. And im wanting to use a 1 point sling, so i want a finish that could stand up to riding at my side or behind my back to the stand, brushing up against twigs n such. But wanna maintain a tactical look!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

You want to abrasive blast all metal and degrease several times with acetone before spraying Duracoat or Cerakote. I do it for a living so if you need any help feel free to ask.


----------

